# Parametros do wondershaper para Netcabo

## PT_LAmb

Vivas,

Estou finalmente a configurar o wondershaper para a minha maquina. A ligaçao que estou a utilizar e uma 640K/128K da Netcabo. Gostava de saber quais os valores optimos de configuraçao do script de quem ja o tenha testado intensivamente.

Refiro-me ao DOWNLINK e UPLINK.

E ja agora, alguem ja utilizou a versao que utiliza o htb?

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## humpback

Eu ainda nao vi a fundo o que é que o wshaper faz.

Mas depois de algumas brincadeiras aqui vai:

DOWNLINK=600

UPLINK=110

DEV=eth2

NOPRIOPORTSRC="20 80 119 873 49152 49153 49154 49155 49156 49157 49158 49159 49160 49161 49162 49163 49164 49165 49166 49167 49168 49169 49170"

Aqui este NOPRIOPORTSRC eu pens que seja para configurar portos locais de baixa prioridade, aqueles 49152-49170 são portos que eu no proftp configurei para ele usar em modo passivo. Mesmo com estes settings quando varias pessoas estavam a sacar por ftp a linha ficava completamente lagada.

Algo me diz que estes NOPRIOPORTSRC são aplicados tanto a trafego que sai da box como que entra (nao sei ao certo, perçebo pouco de QOS e ainda nao olhei como deve ser para o script).

----------

## PT_LAmb

Vivas novamente,

Desde ja obrigado humpback! 

Surgiu-me agora a ideia de por nas portas quer de SRC e DST de alta prioridade o 22, 23 e 21, para diminuir ao maximo a latencia.

Daqui a uns mesitos volto ca para mostrar como ficou o meu.

Um abraço,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## MetalGod

mas para baixar a latencia podes usar iptables   :Smile: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> mas para baixar a latencia podes usar iptables  

 Como?

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## To

 *PT_LAmb wrote:*   

>  *MetalGOD wrote:*   mas para baixar a latencia podes usar iptables   Como?
> 
> Ricardo Cordeiro 

 

É uma boa pergunta. 

Já agora, se calhar nem perciso deste pacote, mas aqui fica uma pergunta. É possivel eu restringir o output a 1 IP? tipo definir que o 10.10.10.3 só pode mandar uma máximo de 3kb/s ? Se fosse possivél era porreiro.

Tó

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *To wrote:*   

> Já agora, se calhar nem perciso deste pacote, mas aqui fica uma pergunta. É possivel eu restringir o output a 1 IP? tipo definir que o 10.10.10.3 só pode mandar uma máximo de 3kb/s ? Se fosse possivél era porreiro.
> 
> Tó

 Se calhar e' com o iptables como o MetalG0d, mas ele ainda nao disse como.  :Sad: 

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## xef

 *To wrote:*   

>  *PT_LAmb wrote:*    *MetalGOD wrote:*   mas para baixar a latencia podes usar iptables   Como?
> 
> Ricardo Cordeiro  
> 
> É uma boa pergunta. 
> ...

 

Sim, é possivel e eu uso isso. Mas as iptables apensas servem para marcar os pacotes, o que restringe as velocidades é o tc.

Aqui fica um exemplo daquilo que fiz:

```

#Velocidade máxima de upload em Kbit/s

      CEIL=104

#Criar niveis de prioridade

      tc qdisc add dev eth0 root handle 1: htb default 15

      tc class add dev eth0 parent 1: classid 1:1 htb rate ${CEIL}kbit ceil ${CEIL}kbit

#Prioridade maxima

      tc class add dev eth0 parent 1:1 classid 1:10 htb rate 80kbit ceil ${CEIL}kbit prio 0

#Prioridade normal

      tc class add dev eth0 parent 1:1 classid 1:11 htb rate 70kbit ceil ${CEIL}kbit prio 1

#Prioridade minima

      tc class add dev eth0 parent 1:1 classid 1:15 htb rate 1kbit ceil 96kbit prio 3

      tc qdisc add dev eth0 parent 1:15 handle 150: sfq perturb 10

      

#Associar sinais aos nives de prioridade

      tc filter add dev eth0 parent 1:0 protocol ip prio 1 handle 1 fw classid 1:10

      tc filter add dev eth0 parent 1:0 protocol ip prio 2 handle 2 fw classid 1:11

      tc filter add dev eth0 parent 1:0 protocol ip prio 6 handle 6 fw classid 1:15

      

#Criar regras para colocar os pacotes do bittorrent na prioridade minima

      iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m tcp --sport 6881:6899 -j MARK --set-mark 0x6

      iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 6881:6899 -j MARK --set-mark 0x6

      iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m tcp --sport 6881:6899 -j RETURN

      iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 6881:6899 -j RETURN

#Colocar os pacores SYN na prioridade maxima

      iptables -t mangle -I OUTPUT -p tcp -m tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST,ACK SYN -j MARK --set-mark 0x1

      iptables -t mangle -I OUTPUT -p tcp -m tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST,ACK SYN -j RETURN

#Colocar todos os outros pacotes na prioridade normal

      iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT -j MARK --set-mark 0x2

```

Desta forma podemos marcar os pacotes podemos usar o iptables como quisermos para definir prioridades e controlar velocidades.[/quote]

----------

